# Top thực phẩm tốt cho tim mạch và vóc dáng phụ nữ



## vietmom (18/5/18)

Một số loại thực phẩm tốt cho tim mạch đồng thời cũng rất có ích cho nhan sắc phụ nữ.

Mỗi loại thực phẩm mà chúng ta dụng nạp vào cơ thể chứa các chất dinh dưỡng khác nhau, nhằm duy trì cơ thể ở trạng thái ổn định và phát triển khoẻ mạnh mỗi ngày. Dưới đây là 10 loại thực phẩm tốt cho tim mạch mà bạn nên xem qua:

*THỰC PHẨM TỐT CHO TIM MẠCH – DƯA HẤU*
Một miếng dưa hấu vừa có thể xua tan đi cái nóng của mùa hè, vừa cung cấp cho cơ thể hàm lượng chất xơ, chất chống ôxy hoá và các vitamin thiết yếu (C,A, Kali, Magie) nhất định phù hợp với cơ thể hằng ngày.

_

_
_Ảnh: Foolproofliving_​
*THỰC PHẨM TỐT CHO TIM MẠCH – CÀ CHUA*
Cà chua chứa nhiều vitamin C và chất chống ôxy hoá giúp bảo vệ các tế bào cơ thể. Nhiều nghiên cứu chỉ ra rằng hàm lượng vitamin C trong cơ thể tỉ lệ nghịch với nguy cơ mắc bệnh tim mạch vành. Vì vitamin C là chất chống oxy hoá mạnh có tác dụng chống lại các tế bào gây hại cũng như tránh các bệnh liên quan đến tim mạch.


_

_
_Ảnh: Calumlewis/Unplash_​
*THỰC PHẨM TỐT CHO TIM MẠCH – BƠ*
Một quả bơ chứa đầy chất béo không bão hoà và là nguồn cung cấp Kali, vitamin C, chất xơ và các khoáng chất cần thiết cho cơ thể. Đặc biệt là Carotenoid – một dạng sắc tố hữu cơ có trong tự nhiên, có khả năng chống lại các tác nhân ôxy hoá bên ngoài – được cho là có thể giúp giảm nguy cơ mắc cách bệnh tim mạch. Ngoài việc cung cấp một lượng chất xơ có lợi cho hệ tiêu hoá, quả bơ đã được chứng minh là thúc đẩy cơ thể hấp thụ những chất chống ôxy hoá khác khi ăn kèm với các loại rau củ như cà rốt hay rau bina.

_

_
_Ảnh: Alison/Unplash_​
*THỰC PHẨM TỐT CHO TIM MẠCH – CÁC LOẠI QUẢ MỌNG (VIỆT QUẤT, DÂU TÂY, NHO…)*
Quả mọng có khả năng tăng cường hàm lượng Cholesterol tốt (HDL) trong máu trong khi làm giảm hàm lượng Cholesterol xấu trong máu. Bên cạnh đó, quả mọng còn được chứng minh là thúc đẩy sự phát triển của xương và chuyển hoá chất béo thành năng lượng. Không chỉ vậy, những quả đỏ chua ngọt này giúp chống lại các tế bào ung thư và giữ cho nhịp đập trái tim luôn vững vàng.



​
*THỰC PHẨM TỐT CHO TIM MẠCH – DƯA LƯỚI (CANTALOUPE)*
Dưa lưới – loại quả ngọt mà bạn có thể nhâm nhi cả ngày mà vẫn đảm bảo chế độ ăn kiêng làm mành cho sức khoẻ tim mạch của mình. Không chỉ chứa vitamin C, trái dưa lưới ngọt ngào còn chứa rất nhiều vitamin A, B, K, B9, Magie và chất xơ hoà tan có lợi cho cơ thể.

_

_
_Ảnh: Shutterstocks_​
*THỰC PHẨM TỐT CHO TIM MẠCH – ĐẬU*
Nửa cốc đậu mỗi ngày sẽ giữ cho đường tim mạch ở hình dạng tối ưu. Chất xơ hoà tan trong đậu rất tốt cho hệ tim mạch. Chất xơ này kết hợp với cholesterol trong máu và ngăn chặn cholesterol hấp thụ vào trong ruột. Ngoài ra, bạn có thể chế biến đậu cùng với các loại thực phẩm chứa Folate (hay vitamin B9), vitamin B Magie, Canxi và axit béo Omega 3 giúp cung cấp đầy đủ các dưỡng chất cần thiết cho một trái tim khoẻ mạnh.

_

_
_Ảnh: Livemint_
​*THỰC PHẨM TỐT CHO TIM MẠCH – HẠNH NHÂN*
Hạt hạnh nhân là một lựa chọn thông minh giúp duy trì một trái tim khoẻ mạnh. Nhiều nghiên cứu đã chứng minh một nắm hạt hạnh nhân mỗi ngày có giúp hạ hàm lượng Cholesterol trong máu. Bên cạnh đó, hạt hạnh nhân rất giàu vitamin E, chất xơ và protein là – những dưỡng chất cần thiết cho tim mạch. Ngoài việc dùng trực tiếp hạt hạnh nhân, bạn cũng có thể kết hợp hạnh nhân vào bữa ăn hằng ngày.

_

_
_Ảnh: @Juanantia/Unplash_​
*THỰC PHẨM TỐT CHO TIM MẠCH – BỘT YẾN MẠCH*
Ngũ cốc nguyên hạt rất có lợi cho tim mạch cũng như duy trì cân nặng. (Việc đảm bảo cân nặng ổn định là rất quan trọng, đặc biệt là đối với bệnh nhân béo phì mắc các triệu chứng liên quan đến tim mạch). Ăn yến mạch hạt giúp bạn no lâu hơn. Như vậy bạn sẽ ăn ít hơn và dễ dàng kiểm soát số cân. Yến mạch hay các loại ngũ cốc nguyên hạt nói chung được chứng minh là giảm nguy cơ bệnh tim và đột quỵ.

_

_
_Ảnh: @LeBuzz/Unplash_​
*THỰC PHẨM TỐT CHO TIM MẠCH – SỮA CHUA*
Sữa chua – không chỉ là món đồ ngọt giúp cho hệ tiêu hoá và làn da mà còn giúp giảm nguy cơ mắc bệnh tim mạch. Khi bạn ăn sữa chua ít béo (low-fat) nghĩa là bạn đang đồng thời nạp cho cơ thể các chất chống ôxy hoá, vitamin, chất xơ và lợi khuẩn probiotic hoàn toàn có lợi cho cơ thể.

_

_
_Ảnh: @Brookelark/Unplash_​
*THỰC PHẨM TỐT CHO TIM MẠCH – CÁ HỒI*
Các nghiên cứu đã chứng minh ăn cá hồi thường xuyên có nguy cơ mắc bệnh tim mạch vành thấp hơn 30% so với bình thường. Thịt cá hồi chứa hàm lượng cao các chất protein, vitamin D và nhất là axit béo omega-3, có khả năng làm giảm huyết áp nhẹ và giúp ngăn ngừa nhịp tim bất thường đồng thời cũng làm giảm các triệu chứng sưng viêm cơ thể.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

